# Conexion Termostato a la caldera



## Uveral (Ene 19, 2014)

Buenas, 

Me he comprado un termostato digital para la calefacción, pero no consigo hacerlo funcionar. El modelo en concreto es este:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Week...ul-Anti-Jamming-Free-Shipping/1302405618.html

Pero sigo el diagrama y no funciona. Le meto 220v en los pines centrales, y los dos cables de la caldera en los exteriones. El termostato enciende y funciona bien, subo la temperatura y oigo como salta el relé, pero nada, la caldera ni se inmuta. 

Probé, por probar, a poner solo los cables de la caldera en el centro, y así a ver si podía alimentarlo con la propia electricidad de la caldera, pues supuestamente sale 220v por eso cables, y el termostato no enciende, pero la caldera se activa 

No se que hacer porque la verdad no me quedan muchas posibilidades. 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2014)

Uveral dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me he comprado un termostato digital para la calefacción, pero no consigo hacerlo funcionar. El modelo en concreto es este:
> 
> ...



1) Desconecta "*Urgente*" todo lo que conectaste.
2) No conectes mas nada hasta nuevo aviso
3) Publica el manual del termostato.
4) Publica el manual de la caldera.


----------



## Uveral (Ene 19, 2014)

jajaj gracias Fogonazo siempre tan atento. Ya puse todo como estaba anteriormente. No te preocupes.

Ahí están, y una foto de la tapa de conexiones de la caldera.

El tema es que buscando el modelo por internet, he encontrado este link

http://milantrend.com/BYC07.pdf

Y al final si aparece un diagrama, y parece ser que el relé está entre L y L1, por lo que sería normal entonces que no esté saltando la calefacción.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2014)

En la página Nº 11 (Al pié) del manual de la caldera te indica que debes retirar y donde conectar el "Termostato Ambiente"

Y en la página Nº 4 (Cabecera) del manual del termostato te indica donde conectar la caldera (Boiler)


----------



## Uveral (Ene 21, 2014)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo pero...

El puente ya estaba retirado (tengo otro termostato conectado, pero no es digital, es mecánico).

El manual que puse en el enlace es uno que he encontrado por internet, el que está escaneado es el que me venía con el termostato. En el que está escaneado no indica donde conectar la caldera, y en el del enlace, mi modelo se corresponde con el de la derecha (H3) por lo que no tengo 100% claro como conectarlo aún.

Entiendo que al estar el relé entre L y L1 ahí debo conectar la caldera, pero no se si donde pone N y N1 (en algunos sitios aparecen como LOAD y NULL) debo conectar 220v de un enchufe, o si se alimentará el termostato solo con L y L1 que supuestamente cogen 220v de la caldera.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2014)

Seguramente tu termostato posee un relee de salida para activar cosas, conecta tu termostato a la alimentación y mide en los pines del contacto de accionamiento si tienes tensión respecto a neutro.

Esto es para verificar que el termostato *NO* envíe tensión a donde *NO* debe.

Publica una foto de los contactos de tu termostato.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2014)

Si es éste el tuyo deberás usar un relé adicional , o desvincularlo internamente de L




Probá primero una lámpara entre *N1 y L1*

Saludos !


*.*


----------



## Uveral (Ene 21, 2014)

Te refieres a abrirlo y hacer que el relé abra de n1 a l1?

La opción 2, suponiendo que fuese muy complejo, sería conectar un relé entre L y L1 que al activarse cierre el circuito de la caldera.

He entendido bien?

He medido los cables que vienen de la caldera al termostato y me dan 180v AC

Y este esquema que pongo en la imagen? no funcionaría? Y además así me evito meterle corriente externa... para mi sería genial


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2014)

Si , una opción sería abrirlo y canibalizarlo , desconectando las patas del relé e independizándolas , la segunda opción es mediante L1 y N1 alimentar un minirelé de bobina 110 o 220 (según corresponda) y con los contactos del relé activar la caldera


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2014)

Me gusta mas *relee externo*, eso debe ser una micro-miniatura en su interior


----------



## Uveral (Ene 21, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me gusta mas *relee externo*, eso debe ser una micro-miniatura en su interior



Si... si el esquema que he puesto le véis alguna pega, creo que será lo que haga, porque abrirlo, tiene que ser un minirelé que tendré que quitar de la PCB y conectarlo con cables e aislarlo de alguna manera para que no haga contactos. Lo veo un poco lio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2014)

Ver el archivo adjunto 104389​
¿ Que es el trazo negro ?, si es un conductor, estás creando un cortocircuito importante.

Si lo que dibujaste es la entrada a la caldera desde el termostato también está mal.


----------



## Uveral (Ene 21, 2014)

Si... es un conductor, es que no llego a entenderlo del todo. Si los cables de la caldera ya tienen 180v, quería alimentar el termostato con ellos, entonces ponerlos en L y L1 (para que al cerrar encienda la caldera) y luego un puente con N para que tenga corriente el propio termostato.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2014)

Uveral dijo:


> Si... es un conductor, es que no llego a entenderlo del todo. Si los cables de la caldera ya tienen 180v, *quería alimentar el termostato con ellos*, entonces ponerlos en L y L1 (para que al cerrar encienda la caldera) y luego un puente con N para que tenga corriente el propio termostato.



*No* puedes, salvo que emplees* 3* conductores


----------



## Uveral (Ene 21, 2014)

Entonces podría conectar el termostato a L y L1 y luego coger solo un cable de un enchufe de 220v y conectarlo a N ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2014)

Podría ser fatal para tu caldera, ya te previne aquí:



Fogonazo dijo:


> Seguramente tu termostato posee un relee de salida para activar cosas, conecta tu termostato a la alimentación y mide en los pines del contacto de accionamiento si tienes tensión respecto a neutro.
> 
> _Esto es para verificar que el termostato *NO* envíe tensión a donde *NO* debe.
> _
> Publica una foto de los contactos de tu termostato.



Te sugiero que no hagas inventos raros, consigue un relee auxiliar y veremos como conectarlo sin riesgo.


----------



## ferdyxd (Mar 24, 2015)

Uveral dijo:


> Entonces podría conectar el termostato a L y L1 y luego coger solo un cable de un enchufe de 220v y conectarlo a N ?



Buenas,
Uveral, al final solucionaste el tema del termostato? ando igual que tú

gracias


----------

